# Hedgehog with Ringworm and Candida albicans



## Amculck (Sep 27, 2011)

It all started when I got a severe fungal infection on my hand, which took me 6 months to get rid of. My little Timmy (Albino African pygmy hedgehog) had a few problems with Spine loss and dry skin, so i took him to the vets, (unfortunately I don't live anywhere close to an exotic vets, so it was just the local vets) and they took a few swabs and found mites, so he has been treated for mites and is all clear. 
The problem came when i got a fungal infection again (luckily i caught this one before it got too bad). I took Timmy back to the vets and asked them if they would examine him for a fungal infection, they took some swabs, spine samples and a sample of skin of his leg. (I didn't cut him up or anything, it was spines that fell out, and he has this strange build up of yellow 'Stuff' on his leg which pulls off). They sent the samples to the lab, and a few weeks later the results came back that he had Ring worm and _Candida albicans_. 
Unfortunately the vets had never even seen an African pygmy hedgehog before, never mind treating one! So they did not know how to treat him..
Im wondering if anyone knows how to treat an African Pygmy for Ringworm and _Candida albicans_. (They said _Candida albicans_ is a yeast infection which causes thrush)
Poor little Timmy, I got him from someone who didn't take care of him, When he arrived in my care he had a huge black scabby looking leg. I gave him a salt bath everyday for a week and that cleared up, leaving him with a stump , and he's had problems ever since silly people!
Thankyou for your help!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

mainly posting to bump this up for you so hopefully someone with direct experience with hedgie ringworm will chime in. 

i'm sure you already know, but ringworm is extremely contagious even in hedgies. you can become infected really easy just holding him so be extremely cautious. unscented, unpowdered medical gloves probably would be a good idea to wear for awhile when handling him, his bedding, and anything else he might have come in contact with until he is healed. i hate people using gloves with hedgehogs, but in this case it will protect him and yourself. whatever you do don't let any kids handle him and don't let any other animals close to him. 
haven't had any personal experience with any of my hedgies getting ringworm so i can't help with treatment, but maybe call around to exotic vets outside of your area (although most wont recommend a treatment without seeing them) or maybe even a local reputible breeder who may have experience with it can tell you what they used, how much, and how long.


----------



## Amculck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you! Ill try and find a local breeder and send them an e-mail. 
If anyone else knows anything please let me know!
Thank you


----------



## cleibson (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello,

I have had to deal with ringworm on my hedgie for the past couple months and seeing as you didn't have an experienced vet out there I'd thought i'd share. My vet gave my Kiwi a med called Griseofulvin which has been working great. It is an pink liquid that you feed orally every 12 hours. Although there are side effects you have to look out for such as anorexia and liver failure so be sure if anything happens you can get to a vet. I have been thankful that nothing has happened with Kiwi but positive results.

Keep her away from children and clean the cage with dilute 1:10 water and bleach mix once a week but make sure the cage is well aired out before putting the hedgie in. Clean any fleece or cloth with a little bleach as well in the washer. People say it is highly contagious which it is but for me I just got a little itchy afterwards. My vet said that if your a healthy human then it is very likely you won't get it, just your hedgie. I myself never caught the fungus. 

I also recommend getting something called Booster which you can get through your vet i'm sure. It's just an orange mixture that boosts their immune system that i believe has helped her not get nasty side effects.

Hope this Helps!


----------



## Amculck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ooh thank you very much. Do you syringe feed it to kiwi? Timmy isn't tame so if i go near his face with anything he will just snuff up, He is a lot better than he was, he will run around on me, but definitely not tame enough to hand feed him haha.
Do you know if daktacort can be used on hedgies? if it is safe for them, i was thinking that i could try and dilute it in water and create a thick shampoo in which i could bathe him twice a day. The treatment is going to have to be something i can put in his water/food, or something i can bathe him in all because he is just too nervous to handle easily.
I've also heard of Imaverol which can be used to treat UK wild hedgehogs which is something i can bathe him in. Have you heard of this?


----------



## cleibson (Feb 13, 2012)

Amculck said:


> Ooh thank you very much. Do you syringe feed it to kiwi? Timmy isn't tame so if i go near his face with anything he will just snuff up, He is a lot better than he was, he will run around on me, but definitely not tame enough to hand feed him haha.
> Do you know if daktacort can be used on hedgies? if it is safe for them, i was thinking that i could try and dilute it in water and create a thick shampoo in which i could bathe him twice a day. The treatment is going to have to be something i can put in his water/food, or something i can bathe him in all because he is just too nervous to handle easily.
> I've also heard of Imaverol which can be used to treat UK wild hedgehogs which is something i can bathe him in. Have you heard of this?[/quote
> 
> I couldn't syringe feed her because she really couldn't stand it so i ended up just mixing it in with her food. Usually in with the kibble or baby food worked well too. I can't say I ever heard of Daktacort or Imaverol but,i've heard of a lime/sulfur dip i heard it can cause blindness if you get it in the eyes. My vet said that if the Griseofulvin didn't work that would be an alternative but I told her about the blindness factor and she told me there are drops or a thick gel you can protect the eyes. Sorry i've never heard of the other stuff but i hope that helps


----------



## Amculck (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes it helped alot thankyou! Ill go and talk to the vet as soon as i can. 
Daktacort is an over the counter anti fungal cream, so not sure on its effects on animals. If i put him in a shallow foot bath he doesnt snuff up so i could potentially rub cream on his face and legs etc.
Imaverol is a liquid which you can either bathe or spray onto your hedgehog, although just not sure on its effect on african pygmys..


----------



## cleibson (Feb 13, 2012)

no prob! let us know what happens!


----------

